# looking for a song by Bernie Torme



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Are you looking for it in Mp3 to download? 

Here's a Vinyl Album on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B003MXFNT0/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1276646045&sr=8-1&condition=used


And a cheaper one here on ebay:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=bernie+torme+vampire&_sacat=0&_odkw=bernie+torme&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=m270

I've never heard it. I hope this helps


----------



## battynanny (Jun 16, 2010)

*My Baby Loves A Vampire.*

Hey. I'm new here!

Bernie did record a song called My Baby Loves A Vampire. It was available on 7 and 12" single in the 80's. I must be available on CD somewhere. I'm not able to send it you via computer am I? I could send you a cassette!! Try contacting Bernie's record label. Retrowrek. Try looking on ebay for it!! I think there was a copy recently. If you go on ebay, Retrowrek sell. You may be able to contact them that way too. Good luck!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you both I have never seen it on c on cassette and mine melted in the az heat!! argggggggg.


----------



## battynanny (Jun 16, 2010)

It was never available on cassette. But I could record it onto cassette for you if you have no joy in getting a copy on vinyl? But do look on ebay. It's worth having your own copy!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

It was a on mixed rock cassette with various artist. Thank you I will look for one.


----------



## battynanny (Jun 16, 2010)

I never knew it was on a compilation album! I used to run his fan club!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I could not even tell you what the name of the cassette was Now. I had picked it up threw a yard sell and the only song on it I like was This one. And became a fan of this song of His


----------

